

SocialText unveils Socialcalc, the first social spreadsheet - bootload
http://www.socialtext.com/blog/2008/06/socialtext-unveils-socialcalc.html

======
bayareaguy
This just sounds like a Wiki with a different interface. It's obviously
collaborative but I don't get what makes it "Social". Are you supposed to
invite your friends to your spreadsheets or something?

Hey everyone! Party on at the 2009 budget!

